# FSU vs louisville Thursday nite ball thread



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Seminoles gonna spear them leftover bulldogs..


T


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2014)

The Auburn of the ACC should win but......I hope not. Is a tie possible or can they both lose?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 30, 2014)

Im pulling against Winston but I hope they hang 50 on that Grantham defense.... Should be a good ball game


----------



## maker4life (Oct 30, 2014)

FSU never plays well on Thursday night. Been dreading this one all year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't care for Louisville but i'm pulling for them to get the upset tonight.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Seminoles gonna spear them leftover bulldogs..
> 
> 
> T



Where did that rb Dyer play, he looks familiar too....,


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 30, 2014)

Apparently it ain't on free tv.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 30, 2014)

TD Louisville.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 30, 2014)

Pullin for the 'ville tonight. Just over Winston and his shenanagans.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I hate petreno(for what he did to the Falcons) but I despise the very essence of FSU and could never in a million years pull for them. So I hope Louisville wins


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I hate petreno(for what he did to the Falcons) but I despise the very essence of FSU and could never in a million years pull for them. So I hope Louisville wins



I hear you, like picking between the Taliban and Isis


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Whats wrong with that boy?Winstons like a living bobble head doll,jokers got some mannerisms!!!Dang.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Petrino must be coaching the defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

L'ville scores again.


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2014)

Ol' Cards looking good. Criminoles might not have to vacate this game.....


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't sleep on em boys. All I got to say.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Third pick for Winston.


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

It feels so wrong to pull for a Petrino team.

Oh my goodness another interception.

Go blue clad Cardinals


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2014)

Crabby is on it tonight!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 30, 2014)

Who is Fla St playing...the Louisville Fighting Blueberries??????


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2014)

Winston has completed more to Louisville than he has his own team!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 30, 2014)

maker4life said:


> FSU never plays well on Thursday night. Been dreading this one all year.



Yep
I have said all year this is the one FSU loses. Louisville wins by 11 only because FSU scores a late junk TD.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Who is Fla St playing...the Louisville Fighting Blueberries??????



Yeah, the gray just isn't doing it for me either. 
Boom!
TD Cards!


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2014)

Should be 28-zip right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2014)

screwy TD for the Seminoles but luck is a part of the game too.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Louisville  aint scared to throw the bomb early


T


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

We get the ball back to start the half. Score there and it's game on.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Go Cards!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> We get the ball back to start the half. Score there and it's game on.



I think FSU wins.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2014)

y'all watched n the same game I am? cause it looks to to me like Free Seafood is startin to spoil some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

What's that smell?


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> We get the ball back to start the half. Score there and it's game on.



It's game on.  24-7


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

FSU going tango uniform. Wife having a heart attack! Lol

T


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

That looks more like the CTG defense that I am use to.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2014)

Been a couple plays in this game where it is obvious that Grantham is the dc.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2014)

that was a "3rd and Todd" play right there gentlemen.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2014)

yall tell me in the mornin. old fatbguy is going to bed.


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

My wife just asked: "who the heck are you pulling for? You are rooting for both sides"  

Laughing.. can't stand to pull for either team so I'm pulling for both to mess up


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 30, 2014)

I Hate fsu and Jameis. Go Cards!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 30, 2014)

Every time they show Winston at the line I either boomhower or the water boy's daddy's crazy eyes.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Let's go criminals!!

T


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2014)

That looked familiar! Grantham taught them well.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Think L'ville might have got away with a push off there.


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

Dyer is having a big night.  Making himself some NFL $$


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think L'ville might have got away with a push off there.



Ya think?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Come on birds


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think L'ville might have got away with a push off there.



Yep

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

FSU's offensive line is MIA


T


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Feel like I have seen this movie before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

score???  time left ??


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

"Poor execution by louisville defense" says the announcer.  


T


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2014)

35-31 fsu 3:30


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

hate that call


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2014)

It is 35 to 31 FSU, Fsu has the ball and there is bout 2 minutes left.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 30, 2014)

35-31 crab legs U. about 2:20 left.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Bless y'all hater's hearts what's the story line this week??


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Noles on top!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 30, 2014)

Grantham D


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

'Preciate the updates !!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Dang ol Noles just put 42 on the #1 D in the country. Whys it so quiet in here?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Well fsu speared the castoff dawgs


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Dang ol Noles just put 42 on the #1 D in the country. Whys it so quiet in here?





Lol


T


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate the updates !!



GT is up 14-0 on UVA in the 1st qtr.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 30, 2014)

That's was for ESPN and all you other haters!!!  Go Noles!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> GT is up 14-0 on UVA in the 1st qtr.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quit using the forum clock - it ain't right........


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if Petrino had a flashback to that feeling you get when you are cruising on your motorcyle, wind in your hair, hot chick on the back and ..... whoa.. dang, screech, crash...


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 31, 2014)

Lots of chest thumping for a comeback win against....... Wait for it............  Louisville!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Lots of chest thumping for a comeback win against....... Wait for it............  Louisville!!!!



It's going to kill y'all to not make the national championship game again this year ain't it?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Dang ol Noles just put 42 on the #1 D in the country. Whys it so quiet in here?



it was a good comeback win for sure but  Louisville does not have the best D in the country.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

Good win for FSU.

Go Noles!


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel back said:


> it was a good comeback win for sure but  Louisville does not have the best D in the country.



Your opinion?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2014)

#2 FSU had to comeback to beat #25 Louisville!!! LOL,that will get them a quality win for sure!!!


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah Buddy


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Your opinion?



who have they played to get the #1 ranking in the country?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2014)

Why does everyone get so worked up over one crap team beating another crap team.  It's the sucky acc folks.  Everyone knows teams in that so called conference suck.  Watch the NFL on Thursdays when the acc is playing. Your time will be better spent. 

Carry on


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Why does everyone get so worked up over* one crap team beating another crap team.*  It's the sucky acc folks.  Everyone knows teams in that so called conference suck.  Watch the NFL on Thursdays when the acc is playing. Your time will be better spent.
> 
> Carry on



Or one group of thugs beating another group of thugs!!!


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel back said:


> who have they played to get the #1 ranking in the country?



Ask ESPN.

Their stats have them as the #1 D in the country.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2014)

Tip of the hat to FSU for pulling out another one. That said, I don't think this years version of the Noles is scaring anyone. They can afford to play like that against Lville or NC St. but if they do that against an Oregon or Bama in the playoff they will get embarrassed IMO.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2014)

FSU showed all of their vulnerabilities last night. They struggled with a lack luster opponent. They are still a good team but they are not invincible and can be beaten.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 31, 2014)

Fun fact...Louisville is 4-1 vs. the SEC since 2010.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Tip of the hat to FSU for pulling out another one. That said, I don't think this years version of the Noles is scaring anyone. They can afford to play like that against Lville or NC St. but if they do that against an Oregon or Bama in the playoff they will get embarrassed IMO.



What I'm seeing is that this years team is doing just enough to get by. I'm sure it's not by design, but what matters is they are making the proper adjustments coming out of the half and showing a semblance of the dominant team from last year.

I agree though, come playoff time, they have to put 100 percent out there all 4 quarters.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Why does everyone get so worked up over one crap team beating another crap team.  It's the sucky acc folks.  Everyone knows teams in that so called conference suck.  Watch the NFL on Thursdays when the acc is playing. Your time will be better spent.
> 
> Carry on



When are you butt hurt SEC homers gonna stop using this lame excuse?

Newsflash just in case you've been hiding under a rock.  The best team from that "so called" conference beat the best your beloved SEC had to offer up and are defending National Champs.

Put that in your pipe and smoke on it a while.  

Carry on


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 31, 2014)

I would almost give up ANOTHER national championship if FSU and UGA could meet in Macon at the end of the year and I could watch FSU beat the brakes off your beloved little puppies. That might be sweeter than another NC.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 31, 2014)

Throwback said:


> It's going to kill y'all to not make the national championship game again this year ain't it?



Not at all, to be honest this year truly has made me proud to be a bulldog.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Fun fact...Louisville is 4-1 vs. the SEC since 2010.



Kentucky


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I would almost give up ANOTHER national championship if FSU and UGA could meet in Macon at the end of the year and I could watch FSU beat the brakes off your beloved little puppies. That might be sweeter than another NC.



Anonymous forum posters under your skin much?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just glad we have a long week before our next game.  Jameis took a beating last night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I would almost give up ANOTHER national championship if FSU and UGA could meet in Macon at the end of the year and I could watch FSU beat the brakes off your beloved little puppies. That might be sweeter than another NC.



That would be the only way you get that match up. The dogs will win Saturday, but Auburn will end their playoff hopes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2014)

All Crap Conference

'Nough said

Carry on


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> All Crap Conference
> 
> 'Nough said
> 
> Carry on



Defending National Champions.  'Nough said.

You realize the best team y'all have played this year is from the ACC, right?

Good luck with that tough SEC game this Saturday.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 'Nough said



Yep, for sure


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> FSU showed all of their vulnerabilities last night. They struggled with a lack luster opponent. They are still a good team but they are not invincible and can be beaten.





chocolate dog said:


> Yep, for sure



Lol. Nice photoshop

Carry on now.  Nothing to see here folks


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> FSU showed all of their vulnerabilities last night. They struggled with a lack luster opponent. They are still a good team but they are not invincible and can be beaten.



I can see us beating any team in the top ten.  Unfortunately, I can also see us losing to any team in the top ten.  The same as everyone else.

This is not last years FSU.  It's more like last year's Auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2014)

The last 2 touchdowns were sweet!


T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The last 2 touchdowns were sweet!
> 
> 
> T



No matter what happens this year, we are set up nicely for the future.  Travis Rudolph, Dalvin Cook, and now Ermon Lane is starting to contribute and all are true freshmen.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2014)

The TD pass to lane was unreal

I don't think Hutson mason could have pulled that off


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Yep
> I have said all year this is the one FSU loses. Louisville wins by 11 only because FSU scores a late junk TD.


I'm done doubting this team. Never seen such a gritty team in my life. They simply refuse to lose. Are they as good as last year? No, not even close. No one should have expected them to be. That team was a once in 20 years team. I now feel confident this team is capable of beating any other college team out there this year! If they ever decide to play the first half too, they will whip anyone they play. I have seen nothing about the other top ten teams that makes me think FSU couldn't beat them. Now I also think any of the top ten are capable of beating FSU. There is alot to be said though for a teamwho truly believes that no matter what, we are going to make the plays to win.


----------



## Dub (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I can see us beating any team in the top ten.  Unfortunately, I can also see us losing to any team in the top ten.  The same as everyone else.
> 
> This is not last years FSU.  It's more like last year's Auburn.





I agree.  On any given day....


This FSU team finds a way to rally and win, I'll give them that.

I could see their confidence on the sideline throughout the whole game.  Calm.

I really like Nick O'Leary.  The kid plays with heart and seems to thrive on contact.




Louisville, however, was over-elated or deflated....never residing anywhere in between.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I'm done doubting this team. Never seen such a gritty team in my life. They simply refuse to lose. Are they as good as last year? No, not even close. No one should have expected them to be. That team was a once in 20 years team. I now feel confident this team is capable of beating any other college team out there this year! If they ever decide to play the first half too, they will whip anyone they play. I have seen nothing about the other top ten teams that makes me think FSU couldn't beat them. Now I also think any of the top ten are capable of beating FSU. There is alot to be said though for a teamwho truly believes that no matter what, we are going to make the plays to win.



Jimbo has said it best numerous times:

"We know how to win."


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Bless y'all hater's hearts what's the story line this week??



Some of us JW haters can still admit that FSU played some good ball.  FSU played a very gritty second half and showed off that explosive offense.  

As for Louisville - that second half was vintage Todd Grantham.  Inability to make adjustments in the second half.  Poor tackling.  Blown coverages for big plays.  Inability to stop the same few plays.

That isn't to take anything away from FSU.  They earned that win.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

Dub said:


> I agree.  On any given day....
> 
> 
> This FSU team finds a way to rally and win, I'll give them that.
> ...



Nick O'Leary is a Terminator.  



He walked away.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I can see us beating any team in the top ten.  Unfortunately, I can also see us losing to any team in the top ten.  The same as everyone else.
> 
> This is not last years FSU.  It's more like last year's Auburn.



Pretty good comparison. I think last years team would have won last nights game by four TD's. This years team keeps pulling a rabbit out in the end and I just can't see them doing that back to back against two in the top four. Could be wrong but we'll find out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2014)

Dub said:


> I really like Nick O'Leary.  The kid plays with heart and seems to thrive on contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick O Leary is one tough hombre.

He plays old school football.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I can see us beating any team in the top ten.  Unfortunately, I can also see us losing to any team in the top ten.  The same as everyone else.
> 
> This is not last years FSU.  It's more like last year's Auburn.



And there lies the danger. Ya'll can be had. Ya'll struggled mightily with #25 last night and ya'll had to dig deep in the 4th Qtr to pull out the win.

I'm happy for the 'Noles win last night. My partner is a 'Nole. He just got out of the hospital after a protracted stay and last night was a great "Welcome Home" for him. I know that made him feel much better. Can't wait to talk to him this morning.

That being said, he is a much more sober, realistic 'Nole fan than most on here.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 31, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Lots of chest thumping for a comeback win against....... Wait for it............  Louisville!!!!


Um, remind me again about all those great wins by the SEC. Who has Georgia beat? Who has State beat? Not one team that FSU is not also capable of beating. Once again,a few of you homers prove you are not capable of being truthful about other college football teams. Now sit here and tell me if ESPN's records showed an SEC team as the best defense in college football, yall wouldn't be bringing it up every 30 seconds. If you say no, you're simply lying. I feel kind of bad for a few of you homers. You can't enjoy watching a gutty performance by a team that everything was going against it and appreciating it. You have to find some way to turn it into a "We are so much better," comment. 
You know there is actually good football played all over this country. Oregon, Michigan State, Kansas State, and yes, FSU have the talent and team to beat ANY SEC West team. And, yes four teams in the West have the talent to beat any of the teams mentioned.
You want to know who has the best team in the country right now? Alabama!! Then Miss. State, then a whole bunch of other teams.
See, that's called being capable of being rational. A couple of yall ought to try it some time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And there lies the danger. Ya'll can be had. Ya'll struggled mightily with #25 last night and ya'll had to dig deep in the 4th Qtr to pull out the win.
> 
> I'm happy for the 'Noles win last night. My partner is a 'Nole. He just got out of the hospital after a protracted stay and last night was a great "Welcome Home" for him. I know that made him feel much better. Can't wait to talk to him this morning.
> 
> That being said, he is a much more sober, realistic 'Nole fan than most on here.



#25 would be higher than that if they hadn't been without their best three offensive weapons for a while.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> #25 would be higher than that if they hadn't been without their best three offensive weapons for a while.



Bingo. Parker is devastating! 

UGA fans still wanna blame Grantham...Grantham wasn't out there missing tackles folks.

Most of the FSU fans here ARE rational, it's the stupid chatter from the jealous UGA fans that brings out the smart-alec in us. I know this team isnt last years FSU and have been saying it all year. I also know they're 8-0 with 4 wins over ranked opponents. Yet UGA fans still can't give credit where credit is due.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 31, 2014)

Didn't stay up and watch the end but did the head coach and quarterback have a make out session like at the end of the Notre Dame game?

Will say it was a good comeback for the Criminoles


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Bingo. Parker is devastating!
> 
> UGA fans still wanna blame Grantham...Grantham wasn't out there missing tackles folks.
> 
> Most of the FSU fans here ARE rational, it's the stupid chatter from the jealous UGA fans that brings out the smart-alec in us. I know this team isnt last years FSU and have been saying it all year. I also know they're 8-0 with 4 wins over ranked opponents. Yet UGA fans still can't give credit where credit is due.



Well, misery loves company.  They've only lost one game, control their own destiny, and still act like the season is over.  Which means it's time to load up on the conference train.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2014)

One thing I've learned in the years I've been on here is there isn't one rational down to earth common sense Uga fan on here. I mean they lost in week 2 and came here and called for some heads and had meltdowns. Now they are a lock for nat champ game and could blow out fsu haha! Who have they beat? Have they beat an unbeaten team like fsu or miss st have? Nope but it don't matter. This is a Uga fan board what can you expect. 

As for fsu.. Those freshmen especially the rb are gonna be studs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And there lies the danger. Ya'll can be had. Ya'll struggled mightily with #25 last night and ya'll had to dig deep in the 4th Qtr to pull out the win.



Any team in the top 10 can be had. There is no clear frontrunner this year.

I can say that the 2nd half Noles will beat any team in the country, it's the 1st half Noles that scare me.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well, misery loves company.  They've only lost one game, control their own destiny, and still act like the season is over.  Which means it's time to load up on the conference train.



Who's is acting like the season is over?  UGA SHOULD win it's next two and could possibly be favored of Auburn in Athens about the time Gurley comes back and Michel gets healthy. Things look fairly bright for the Dawgs and Vegas agrees.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Um, remind me again about all those great wins by the SEC. Who has Georgia beat? Who has State beat? Not one team that FSU is not also capable of beating. Once again,a few of you homers prove you are not capable of being truthful about other college football teams. Now sit here and tell me if ESPN's records showed an SEC team as the best defense in college football, yall wouldn't be bringing it up every 30 seconds. If you say no, you're simply lying. I feel kind of bad for a few of you homers. You can't enjoy watching a gutty performance by a team that everything was going against it and appreciating it. You have to find some way to turn it into a "We are so much better," comment.
> You know there is actually good football played all over this country. Oregon, Michigan State, Kansas State, and yes, FSU have the talent and team to beat ANY SEC West team. And, yes four teams in the West have the talent to beat any of the teams mentioned.
> You want to know who has the best team in the country right now? Alabama!! Then Miss. State, then a whole bunch of other teams.
> See, that's called being capable of being rational. A couple of yall ought to try it some time.



We beat Arkansas, and they are awesome


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 31, 2014)

I tried to tell you Cook was the real deal. No idea why J. Patrick committed, as long as Cook is healthy he's riding pine. 

I knew Lane had talent, I'll be impressed if he keeps it up in the classroom to stay eligible.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Most of the FSU fans here ARE rational, it's the stupid chatter from the jealous UGA fans that brings out the smart-alec in us. .



Highlighted in red is the keyword in that statement.

Ive never in my life seen so many rabid fans that get so carried away over a team they dont even play.   They say its because they hate our coach and the way he handles his players that get in trouble.  They say it is because  they hate our "thug" QB.   The lame old excuse of playing in a weak conference pops up every day even though FSU put it to the best that their beloved SEC had to offer up last year.  

What I see is pure jealousy.  The Noles have won 3 National Championships since the Dawgs have won their last.     That in and of itself has to burn.   Most Dawg fans hate title winners because they cant win one.   Look at the drivel they spew about other teams that have won the big game.    Funny thing is, when said SEC teams actually make it to the big game they become conference homers and pile on that teams bandwagon.    

You wont get most of the rabid, obnoxious Dawg fans here to give credit where credit is due.   There are a few good ones though that call it like they see it and dont let their Ga bulldog rose colored glasses blind their judgement.   Very few of them here though.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I tried to tell you Cook was the real deal. No idea why J. Patrick committed, as long as Cook is healthy he's riding pine.
> 
> I knew Lane had talent, I'll be impressed if he keeps it up in the classroom to stay eligible.



I like Patrick be a change of pace.  I don't want to run Cook into the ground like Golden did to Duke the first couple years.

I've been wanting to see more Cook for a few weeks now.  I'm loving me some Rudolph, too.  He'll ease the sting when Greene graduates.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 31, 2014)

Take this years team and add back some of our numerous injured players and we're not that far off last years team.  Having said that, we now have young talent coming on line that wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Take this years team and add back some of our numerous injured players and we're not that far off last years team.  Having said that, we now have young talent coming on line that wouldn't have otherwise.



It's hard to replace a 6"5 240lb reciever.  The heart and soul of the D Line, LB corp, and secondary.

I knew we would miss Jernigan, Smith, and Joyner, but I underestimated how much we'd miss them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2014)

This Dawg isn't jealous of ANY Seminole!

That was a good game and way to pull it out Noles!! Too bad you had to do it with a Thug QB..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> This Dawg isn't jealous of ANY Seminole!
> 
> That was a good game and way to pull it out Noles!! Too bad you had to do it with a Thug QB..



Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2014)

"truth is the pill that everyone wants, but it is a bitter pill to swallow.."


said no thug QB ever.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2014)

"vintage Granthm"

rich


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 31, 2014)

Not an FSU hater, just don't like Winston. I think FSU can beat any team in the country, and I also think that UGA is capable of beating any team in the nation.

I have never understood the whole SEC powerhouse deal.  Even though until last yr, the SEC has owned the Nat Championship.  I don't like it whn folks say, well who have they played?  It's not their fault that they don't play the tougher teams.  And I'll use USC as an example.  why would they show their hand so to speak against a pipsqueak?   But who's to say that when the time comes, they can't beat the bigger, tougher team?   

I look at it like this,  say I'm a fighter, and I have to fight my way to the top, some of my opponents will be guys doing the same, but say I'm a 10 win fighter goin up against a 2 win fighter.  Why would I want to show everything I have to beat a weaker opponent, when I can save that for the tougher opponent.  Doesn't mean I don't train as though I'm goin up against the champ, I still stay prepared and focused, but don't have to use all my strength and abilities.

Just because USC don't play Alabama, Lsu, UGA and Auburn every yr doesn't mean that if they joined gthe conference they couldn't adjust and get more competitive.

I remember the statements about the weaker conferences when Mizzou, and TAMU joined SEC, well they proved they are just as good as most of the other teams in that conference.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2014)

No doubt that FSU makes the playoff but the lucky team that draws them has punched there ticket into the championship game!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> No doubt that FSU makes the playoff but the lucky team that draws them has punched there ticket into the championship game!!!



You've been calling for an FSU loss since at least the NC State game. Must be tough to have your heart broken every week. I hope that "lucky" team that draws them is UGA. It'll be fun to see what kind of excuse you come up with when FSU slaps them with a dose of reality.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> You've been calling for an FSU loss since at least the NC State game. Must be tough to have your heart broken every week. I hope that "lucky" team that draws them is UGA. It'll be fun to see what kind of excuse you come up with when FSU slaps them with a dose of reality.



The FSU O line was getting pancaked by Louisville ....Just tryin to keep it real for you.
Winstons lucky he didn't get his leg broke!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> You've been calling for an FSU loss since at least the NC State game. Must be tough to have your heart broken every week. I hope that "lucky" team that draws them is UGA. It'll be fun to see what kind of excuse you come up with when FSU slaps them with a dose of reality.



Curious to know what you think the spread would be on a neutral field if they played next week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Curious to know what you think the spread would be on a neutral field if they played next week.



Noles by 50.....At least


----------



## maker4life (Nov 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles by 50.....At least




117 if we get healthy.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2014)

seriously? ya'll spout off about the UGA homerism and then say that UGA fans are irrational.  Well hello pot, this is the kettle.  

FSU has found a way to win no doubt, and I give them credit, just like ya'll ask.  But ya'll continue to give no credit to UGA, with Gurley back the matchup would be pretty close.  

please before ya'll slap them lips together about UGA homerism and UGA fans not being realistic and giving the Noles credit, try to practice what ya'll preach.


I too wonder what FSU excuse would be if UGA beat them.  That would also be some fun reads.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Curious to know what you think the spread would be on a neutral field if they played next week.



Still wanna know what the spread would be?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> seriously? ya'll spout off about the UGA homerism and then say that UGA fans are irrational.  Well hello pot, this is the kettle.
> 
> FSU has found a way to win no doubt, and I give them credit, just like ya'll ask.  But ya'll continue to give no credit to UGA, with Gurley back the matchup would be pretty close.
> 
> ...



I think you missed the sarcasm in my post.

I think the spread would be Noles by 10.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> The FSU O line was getting pancaked by Louisville ....Just tryin to keep it real for you.
> Winstons lucky he didn't get his leg broke!!!



After watching today's game the Noles O line would be just fine against Uga's D line.


----------

